# Encantat



## panjabigator

Hola a tothom,

Als parlants natius, tinc una dubte i espero que la pugueu solucionar.  Quan trobeu una nova persona, en castellà es fer servir molt "encantado" però en català normalment s'empra "molt de gus."  Una raó és que la paraula "encantat" té un sentit màgic o alguna cosa així, i per tant no s'utilitza molt.  Però ho he sentit molt quan em presento a altre gent catalanoparlant.  Una suggeriment?  No em semble que la meva personalitat es TAN asombrosa, oi? 

Un salut jove,
PG


----------



## ernest_

Doncs, jo crec que s'utilitza amb la mateixa freqüència "encantat" i "molt de gust". Totes dues expressions són bastant formals, entre joves normalment diríem "que tal?" o "com va?". És cert que "encantat" també significa una cosa afectada per la màgia, per exemple, "una casa encantada", però també vol dir "molt content", o "agradar molt" per exemple: "estic encantat amb la camisa nova que m'he comprat", "m'encanta mirar la lluna", "estic encantat de la vida"...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

A mi em fa l'efecte que el Panja ho planteja en el sentit de "nice to meet you" de l'anglès. Estic d'acord amb l'Ernest que en situacions més aviat formals es fa servir "molt de gust" o "encantat/ada". Entre la gent jove potser ja va bé un simple "Hola".

My impression and humble opinion, Panja


----------



## Laia

Hola a tothom!

Jo crec que, de fet, ho utilitzem igual que en castellà, que hi ha "encantado" com "encantat" i "mucho gusto" com "molt de gust", després ja són preferències de cada persona, hi ha qui utilitza més unes formes que les altres.


Bona nit


----------



## Dixie!

Hola gent,

Jo dic "tant de gust". Algú més ho diu o és cosa meua?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dixie! said:


> Jo dic "tant de gust". Algú més ho diu o és cosa meua?


 
Ai, sí, i tant!


----------



## panjabigator

Hmmmm....ara no sé què hauria d'utilitzar!


----------



## Dixie!

panjabigator said:


> Hmmmm....ara no sé què hauria d'utilitzar!



_Molt de gust _o  _encantat_


----------



## panjabigator

D'acord!  Mercès


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Soc amb Dixie, m'encanta _tant de gust_. (vaja parida de frase que m'ha quedat!)


----------

